# Kander Watch Company



## LOUIE (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Kander 21 jewel,waterproof,antimagnetic watch,which I bought 40 years ago in Switzerland.It has never been serviced and keeps really good time.Does anyone else have a Kander similar.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

We like photos Louie, and that would help anyone who has one to see if it's the same watch! :yes:

OTOH - after 40 years it should be serviced before it grinds to a halt alltogether







*BAD BOY!* :to_become_senile:

Try Steve Burrage at Rytetime - google for Rytetime - we don't give out direct links on this forum.

Welcome to :rltb:


----------

